
Ask HN: What is a cheap Android developer phone? - huangc10
Hi, I&#x27;m an iOS developer trying out React Native and would like to get a cheap Android developer phone. My question is, what is a cheap phone and what phones do developers at startups use? Thanks!
======
bobfirestone
I picked up a google nexus 5x for a development device.

A couple of people I know have nexus 7 tablets for doing their android work.

